# Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß



## Maispapst (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fischen gehen, habe noch meinen alten Sportfischer-Paß des VDSF aus dem Jahre 1977 gefunden.

Frage: ist Dieser noch gültig, Prüfung war in Hessen und ich würde gerne in NRW angeln,

besten Dank Gwen


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Maispapst schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fischen gehen, habe noch meinen alten Sportfischer-Paß des VDSF aus dem Jahre 1977 gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
Meines Wissens ist er nur gültig, wenn die Marke für das aktuelle Jahr drinne klebt.


----------



## mlkzander (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

da kommen doch immer die jahresaufkleber rein
bei uns sind die dinger eigentum des vereins
und nur mit jahresaufkleber gültig
nur der pass alleine ist keine angelerlaubnis
die prüfung hingegen gilt zeitlich unbegrentz bundesweit!


----------



## esox_105 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist er nur gültig, wenn die Marke für das aktuelle Jahr drinne klebt.


 

Stimmt, ohne aktuelle Marke ist er nicht gültig.


----------



## MMStar (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Moin,

du kannst dir aber mit der dort eingetragenen abgelegten Prüfung einen Jahresfischereischein holen. Damit kannst du zumindest an den Küsten angeln oder (und) eine Tageskarte oder Wochenkarte in verschiedenen Vereinen ausstellen lassen.

Gruss


----------



## Maispapst (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Moin,

danke zusammen. ich würde auch gerne in einen Verein eintreten, wichtig ist für mich nur ob die Prüfung noch anerkannt wird, wenn man länger nichts gemacht hat.

Danke Gwen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Maispapst schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke zusammen. ich würde auch gerne in einen Verein eintreten, wichtig ist für mich nur ob die Prüfung noch anerkannt wird, wenn man länger nichts gemacht hat.
> 
> Danke Gwen


 
Die Prüfbescheinigung ist grundsätzlich lebenslang gültig. 

Es kann allerdings vorkommen, das einige Bundesländer, die in anderen Bundesländern abgelgte Prüfung nicht annerkennen. Das regeln die Fischereigesetze, die Ländersache sind. Allerdings ist mir derzeit nirgends solch eine Regelung bekannt. Im Zweifel nachfragen.


----------



## scholle01 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Den Sportfischerpass brauchst du nicht. Geh mit deinem Prüfungzeugnis zur Gemeinde und hol dir einen Jahres- oder Fünfjahresfischereischein. Dann hast du alles was du brauchst um Tages-,Wochen- oder Jahreskarten zu bekommen. Der Sportfischerpass wird  an Mitglieder von Vereinen ausgegeben die dem VDSF angehören. Die Marke die eingeklebt ist zeigt an das der betreffende Jahresbeitrag für das Mitglied an den VDSF abgeführt wurde und ist bei diesen Vereinen eine Art Zwangsmitgliedschaft im VDSF.
Wenn du aus dem Verein austrittst ist er eigentlich mit den Vereinspapieren wieder abzugeben, es sei denn du bleibst Mitglied im VDSF ohne Vereinzugehörigkeit.


----------



## Maispapst (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe eben keine weiteren Prüfungsergebnisse sondern nur diesen Sportfischer-Paß. In dem steht aber drin das ich die Prüfung 77 bestanden habe. Ich hoffe das reicht mal für NRW.

mfg Gwen


----------



## minipig (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



scholle01 schrieb:


> Den Sportfischerpass brauchst du nicht. Geh mit deinem Prüfungzeugnis zur Gemeinde und hol dir einen Jahres- oder Fünfjahresfischereischein. Dann hast du alles was du brauchst um Tages-,Wochen- oder Jahreskarten zu bekommen. Der Sportfischerpass wird  an Mitglieder von Vereinen ausgegeben die dem VDSF angehören. Die Marke die eingeklebt ist zeigt an das der betreffende Jahresbeitrag für das Mitglied an den VDSF abgeführt wurde und ist bei diesen Vereinen eine Art Zwangsmitgliedschaft im VDSF.
> Wenn du aus dem Verein austrittst ist er eigentlich mit den Vereinspapieren wieder abzugeben, es sei denn du bleibst Mitglied im VDSF ohne Vereinzugehörigkeit.



Das Ding ist - soweit ich weiß - nur wegen der Unfallversicherung interessant, die damit verbunden ist.


----------



## mlkzander (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

bei mir hatte es leider nicht gereicht
aber der verein bei dem du die prüfung abgelegt hattest müsste 
dies noch dokumentiert haben und dir somit eine zweitschrift der 
prüfbescheinigung anfertigen können (war bei mir so)

mit dieser stehen dir eigentlich bundesweit alle türen offen
das wort "eigentlich" ist zwar eine einschränkung jedoch nötig weil wir uns in D befinden  und man hierzulande ja nie weiß was die bürokraten gerade wieder aushecken

wie schon gesagt: der pass ist quasi wertlos weil er dem verein gehört


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ...der verein bei dem du die prüfung abgelegt hattest müsste
> dies noch dokumentiert haben und dir somit eine zweitschrift der
> prüfbescheinigung anfertigen können (war bei mir so)



Wäre da nicht eigentlich die untere Fischereibehörde für zuständig, wo man auch die Prüfung ablegt? Wenigstens bei uns in NRW ist das so...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eigentlich die untere Fischereibehörde für zuständig, wo man auch die Prüfung ablegt? Wenigstens bei uns in NRW ist das so...


 
Wie gesagt,

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und die Regularien können unterschiedlich sein.

Es kommt immer darauf an, bei welcher Dachorganisation die Prüfung abgelegt wurde. Diese führen Übersichten über die abgenommenen Prüfungen und nur dort bekommt man auch eine Zweitschrift. Bei mir ist es z.B. der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein.

Der Eintrag im Pass hilft Dir lediglich bei Kontrollen am Gewässer, damit Du nicht immer die Prüfbescheinigung mitschleppen musst. Ansonsten muss den Eintrag keine Behörde anerkennen, da es kein offizielles Dokument im Sinne der Verordnung ist. Einige Behörden sollen allerdings ausnahmen machen.

Der Pass ist eigentlich auch kein Vereinseigentum. Denn dafür hat man in der Regel (zumindest bei uns, 5,50,-€ für Pass und Porto) Passgebühren bei der Aufnahme entrichtet.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

So ich hab gestern des Ding bekommen und so en blauer streifen wo 2007 VDSF un Jahresquittung drauf steht aber wo soll des ding hin?

gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> So ich hab gestern des Ding bekommen und so en blauer streifen wo 2007 VDSF un Jahresquittung drauf steht aber wo soll des ding hin?
> 
> gruß


 
Wenn Du den Sportfischerpass bekommen hast, dann ist das blaue Ding die Jahresmarke, die mußt Du in den Sportfischerpass reinkleben. Da gibt es so zwischen Mitte und Ende des Passes ein Bereich, wo die Jahr für Jahr reingeklebt werden.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Ach da wo Jan bis Dez unternander steht?

gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Ach da wo Jan bis Dez unternander steht?
> 
> gruß


 
Jupp, so ist das Richtig. Das mit den Monaten, das war früher mal, da waren die Marken auch so aufgeteilt.


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Und wenn er voll ist, kannst Du Dir hier neue Einklebeblätter drucken.
http://www.sfv-bremen.de/html/downloads.html


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Ok danke habs jetzt eingeklebt
Aber für was braucht man des Ding eigentlich?

gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Ok danke habs jetzt eingeklebt
> Aber für was braucht man des Ding eigentlich?
> 
> gruß


 
Z.B. um in anderen Vereinen eine Gastkarte zu bekommen, wenn die ihre Karten nur an organisierte Angler ausgeben. 

Man kann sich dort auch die abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung eintragen lassen, damit der Nachweis nicht mitgeschleppt werden muß. Ferner kann man sich dort auch Blinkerprüfungen od. ähnliches eintragen lassen. Also Ein Pass für viele Zettel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Hier gibts doch noch etwas Verwirrung.

Für NRW:

Der Sportfischerpass ist quasi die Mitgliedsbescheinigung des VdSF. Mit diesem kann man *keinen *Jahres / Fünfjahresfischereischein bekommen. Die einzuklebenden Jahresmarken sind die Beitragszahlungsbelege für das jeweilige Jahr. Wie schon richtig erwähnt wurde, ist man über den VdSF versichert und braucht dieses Ding zusätzlich, um an einigen Gewässern Tageskarten zu bekommen.

Um einen Jahres/Fünfjahresfischereischein zu bekommen, braucht man die Prüfbescheinigung. Ist diese verloren gegangen, kann man bei seiner zuständigen Gemeinde-/ Stadtverwaltung ein Ersatzzeugnis ausstellen lassen. Das ist die Gleiche Stelle, wo man auch den Jahres/Fünfjahresschein bekommt.

Ralf


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Ah ok danke jetzt weiß ich für was man des braucht


gruß


----------



## vertikal (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Maispapst, hier geht wohl einiges durcheinnader.|kopfkrat

Die Sportfischerprüfung legst du einmalig ab. Sie kann ihre Gültigkeit nicht verlieren. Wenn du zehn Jahre kein Auto fährst, musst du ja auch deinen Führerschein nicht abgeben, oder?

Mit dem Sportfischerausweis gehst du zur "Unteren Fischereibehörde" deines Wohnortes, bzw. deines Kreises. Dort lässt du dir einen Jahresfischereischein, bzw. einen Fünf-Jahresfischereischein ausstellen.

Mit diesem bekommst du dann für dein Wunschgewässer den Tagesschein und gehst angeln.

Petri Heil!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Nix anderes hab ich geschrieben

Ralf


----------



## andreasiding86 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Und wo bekomme ich einen neuen fischereipass her?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sneep (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Hallo,

Wenn du in einem Verein Mitglied wirst, der dem Bundesverband angehört, bekommst du auch den Sportfischerpass.
Der belegt, dass du in dem Verein Mitglied bist und über den Verband versichert bist

Das hat nichts mit der Fischereiberechtigung zu tun.

Außerdem kann man sich zum Beispiel einen Fliegenfischerkursus eintragen lassen. Das ist gerade in Bayern oft Voraussetzung zum kauf eines Tagesscheins.

SneeP


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



> und über den Verband versichert bist



Gegen was eigentlich genau? Hab schon mehrfach gelesen, DASS man dann versichert sei - aber praktisch noch nie gegen WAS.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Der Angler ist nicht versichert, nur der Verein, meines Wissens...

Es gibt kaum noch Gewässer, zu denen man nur über den Sportfischerpass kommt, dazu kommt, dass dieser Pass ja kein offizielles Dokument ist, sondern lediglich das Papierchen eines Vereines/Verbandes ohne jede Aussenwirkung. 

Nicht umsonst treten ja immer mehr Landesverbände aus dem DAFV aus, weil er nur Geld kostet und keine reelle Leistung bringt...


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Ja, das Ding war schon zu Noch-VDSF-Zeiten meiner ewig-herigen BW-Vereinsmitgliedschaft komplett nutzlos - "bekleb and forget" :q

Damit konnte man nur mit dem ganzen Verein an so nen total veralgten Verbandssee mit widerlich modergeschmackigen Refos, mehr nicht. Also kein wirklich relevanter Nutzen.

Drum hatte ich nach der Versicherungsgeschichte gefragt (hätte ja sein können, dass ich da was nicht mitbekommen hätte) 

--> das Versicherungsthema wird ja in Verbindung mit Verbandsbeiträgen immer wieder mal erwähnt, wenn auch nicht wirklich konkret = welche konkreten Versicherungsleistungen es da fürs Geld gibt.

Aber ich wüsste nicht, damals auf diese Weise persönlich gegen irgendwas versichert gewesen zu sein.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass da inzwischen bzw. heute ne Einzelangler-Rechtsschutz z. B. für nen eventuellen Pöter-Kriegsfall enthalten ist :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

zudem taugt die Versicherung nix und ist zu teuer, weswegen gerade ja aktuell vom DAFV ne neue gesucht wird.

Eigentlich wollte der DAFV die Versicherung abschaffen, die beim DAFV bleibenden LV wollten aber weiter über den DAVF versichert sein statt für einen Bruchteil des Geldes ne eigene Versicherung abzuschliessen. 
Die meisten LV haben eh eigene Versicherungen, weil sie ja wissen, dass man sich auf den DAFV nicht verlassen kann..

Das mit der Versicherung ist nur noch das Argument für ein paar honigmangelernährte Betonköppe, die meinen die alten Strukturen retten zu können und die auch sonst nicht blicken, wie sie vom DAFV verarscht werden..

Zudem ist ja gerade eh die ganze Geschichte mit Beitragsmarke und Ausweis in der Diskussion beim DAFV - ne moderne Lösung mittels Plastecard wurde meines Wissens aber schon abgelehnt - man könnte beim personalisieren ja mitkriegen, dass man viel weniger Mitglieder wie gedacht hätte, bei den vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften ;-))).

Der Sportfischerpass mit seinen Märkchen kann also nicht mal dazu dienen die genaue Mitgliederzahl festzustellen, weil eben nicht personalisiert ;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum noch Gewässer, zu denen man nur über den Sportfischerpass kommt, dazu kommt, dass dieser Pass ja kein offizielles Dokument ist, sondern lediglich das Papierchen eines Vereines/Verbandes ohne jede Aussenwirkung.
> 
> ...



Das ist deine Meinung, aber scheinbar nicht so ganz die Realität...

Bei uns im Verein (Schleswig-Holstein) treten derzeit sogar Angler aus Bayern ein, nur um Mitglied im DAFV zu sein. Auf Rükfrage warum: Weil sie dadurch in den Genuss kommen in den Nachbarbundesländern überhaupt Erlaubnisscheine zu bekommen, denn bei etlichen Vereinen ist es nach wie vor so, dass nur organisierte Angler mit gültiger Marke im Sportfischerpass einen Erlaubnisschein bekommen.

Dazu ist es derzeit in SH noch so, dass man als Mitglied im DAFV ermäßgte Preise für die Verbandsgewässer bezahlt. Da hier ettliche Angler Urlaub machen, rechnet sich eine Mitgliedschaft in einem dem DAFV angeschlossenen Verein teilweise durchaus. 

Beispiel: 

Mitgliedschaft bei uns im Verein = 15,-€ pro Jahr.

3Tageskarte Nord-Ostsee-Kanal ohne DAFV 30,-€
3Tageskarte Nord-Ostsee-Kanal mit DAFV 15,-€

Hier noch ein Nullnummernspiel.

15Tageskarte Nord-Ostsee-Kanal ohne DAFV 56,-€
15Tageskarte Nord-Ostsee-Kanal mit DAFV 28,-€ 

Hier fährt man als Mitglied unseres Vereines schon mit 13,-€ günstiger, als diejenigen ohne Mitgliedschaft.

Bei der Jahreskarte ist das dann schon eine Ersparnis von 69,-€, nämlich 124,-€ zu 55,-€ (15,-€ Vereinsbeitrag + 40,-€ Jahreskarte NOK)

Das sollte doch gerade einem "geizigen" Schwaben sogar auffallen...:m

Der DAFV braucht also eigentlich "Null" leisten, und man profitiert alleine schon durch seine Existenz und über seinen Verein und seinen Landesverband Mitglied in ihm zu sein.

Und sei es als Urlauber, oder als Nachbarbundslandbewohner..

Insofern hat das "Papierchen" durchaus eine Außenwirkung... braucht nicht jeder, kann aber von Vorteil sein. Muss also jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es für einen passt oder eben nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Dann wird der LSFV-SH ja bald ca. 250.000 - 300.000 Zahler mehr haben, wenn die dann dann alle in dessen Vereine eintreten, weil ihre LV aus dem DAFV ausgetreten sind ;-)))

Meines Wissens sinkt aber die Zahl der im LSFV-SH organisierten ja, bleibt trotz Nettozunahme an (neu geprüften) Anglern jedes Jahr bestenfalls gleich...

Wenn ein Verband so "clever" ist wie der LSFV-SH und über 120.000 Euro im Jahr für das Märkchen und den ""Sportfischer"pass" (obwohl  der Verband ja Angelfischerverband heisst ;-)) und sonst für Nullleistung des DAFV raushaut, gönn ich das den honigmangelernährten Zahlern dieses LVs doch..





(PS:
Auch ich würde natürlich Urlaub wie Massen von Angeltouristen eher am tollen, naturnahen NOK in SH Urlaub machen, bevor ich ein paar Kilometer weiter an  die elende Ostsee gehen und  deswegen in SH-Vereine eintreten ;-))) - ach neeee, doch lieber nicht..... ;.))))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wird der LSFV-SH ja bald ca. 250.000 Zahler mehr haben, wenn die dann dann alle in dessen Vereine eintreten, weil ihre LV aus dem DAFV ausgetreten sind ;-)))
> 
> Meines Wissens sinkt aber die Zahl der im LSFV-SH organisierten ja, bleibt trotz Nettozunahme an (neu geprüften) Anglern jedes Jahr bestenfalls gleich...
> 
> Wenn ein Verband so "clever" ist wie der LSFV-SH und über 120.000 Euro im Jahr für das Märkchen und sonst für Nullleistung des DAFV raushaut, gönn ich das den honigmangelernährten Zahlern dieses LVs doch..


 
 Spielt doch alles überhaupt keine Rolle...., ob da einer mehr Mitglieder hat oder weniger und ob man dafür Geld raushaut oder nicht....

 Hier profitiert der einzelne Angler, sofern er es nutzen will oder kann... und für 3,-€ Euro Verbandgebühr, die z.B. in unseren 15,-€ Jahresgebühr drin sind, kann man ganz einfach eben mal 69,-€ im Jahr sparen.

 Du brauchst das ja nicht, aber andere müssen eben manchmal rechnen und da sind 69,-€ viel Geld, für dich ja vielleicht nur Peenutz, für andere ein Vermögen. Und das hat alles mit Leistung oder Nichtleistung überhaupt nichts zu tun, alleine die Existenz reicht.

 Und solange Angler (egal, ob 10 oder 600.000) sich organisieren wollen und den Nutzen darin sehen, solange wird Deine Argumentation mit Leistung und Nichtleistung sowie rausgeschmissenens Geld einfach nicht interessieren.

 Deine Interessen (verurteile ich noch nicht einmal, weil reine Ansichtssache) sind deine Interessen, Andere Angler haben andere Interessen, das ist in Deutschland einfach so und jeder, der möchte und freier Meinung ist, kann sich das völlig frei aussuchen, was für ihn persönlich das Beste ist, muss jeder selbst abwägen.

 Nur, du kannst einfach nicht behaupten, dass das "Papierchen" (eigentlich ja ein Heftchen) keine Außenwirkung hat, nur weil es für dich so ist und du es eben nicht nutzen möchtest. Andere möchten aber gerne davon profitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

Sollen und dürfen sie doch haben, ihren Sportfischerpass, die paar, die im NOK angeln wollen oder im Westensee ;-))

Gönn ich denen doch, gerade in SH, hab ich doch geschrieben...

Kein Wunder, dass das 15 Euro/Jahr kostet, gute Verbände machen gute Lobbyarbeit für 4,50/Jahr....

Und ich halte mich an den gemeinsamen Chef der Fischer und Angler mit seiner Einschätzung zur Legitimation des DAFV bei der Zersplitterung (ab Minute 10,), damit auch dieses Pässchens...:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]


*Und nochmal, ganz deutlich:*
Ich gönn denen aus SH wie auch allen anderen, die tatsächlich meinen, den Sportfischerpass zu brauchen, sowohl diesen wie ihre Verbände aus ganzem Herzen.

Sie wollens so und habens so verdient....


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein (Schleswig-Holstein) treten derzeit sogar Angler aus Bayern ein, nur um Mitglied im DAFV zu sein.



Ja, ist klar! Sind sicherlich Unmengen an Anglern, die das machen!

Nichtausgabe von Erlaubnissscheinen etc an NichtDAFV-Mitglieder könnte die Allgemeinnützigkeit gefährden! Dünnes Brett auf dem man sich dort bewegt!

Immerhin ist der Pass eine Urkunde. 
Soweit dort eingetragen ist, dass man die Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt hat, ist er als Nachweis hierfür geeignet, z.B. wenn man diese verloren/verlegt hat.

Btw: Sicherheitshalber sollte man von dieser aber eh eine beglaubigte Kopie vorrätig haben. Die Beglaubigung einer entsprechenden Kopie nimmt die Kommune (Stadt/Landkreis/Gemeinde) gegen einen ganz kleinen Obulus vor.

Bekam man bei Vorlage des Passes nicht bei einem Autohersteller,  dessen Modelle eh nicht interessieren, einen Rabatt bei Neukauf eines Fahrzeuges, den man als normaler Käufer wahrscheinlich sowieso auch bekommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Immerhin ist der Pass eine Urkunde.
> Soweit dort eingetragen ist, dass man die Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt hat, ist er als Nachweis hierfür geeignet, z.B. wenn man diese verloren/verlegt hat.



nö, stimmt nicht, in B-W gibts z. B. viele mit Pass und ohne Prüfung aus den Altfallregelungen bei Umstellung auf Prüfung, wird auch in vielen anderen BL so sein.

Das Papierchen zeigt nur in Verbindung mit Marke, dass Du für das Jahr mit Marke bezahlt hast beim DAFV..

Zudem ist das keine "Urkunde" wie von Behörden, sondern schicht ein selbst entworfenes Teilchen eines Vereines (Verband ist ja nix anderes); da ist nix mit offizieller Urkunde...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollen und dürfen sie doch haben, ihren Sportfischerpass, gönn ich denen doch, gerade in SH, hab ich doch geschrieben...



Naja, du hast ja nicht mehr für sie übrig, als sie noch zu beleidigen und die Mitglieder 



> honigmangelernährte Zahler


 
 zu nennen...

 Gönnen ist etwas anderes, aus meiner Sicht ärgert dich das und noch mehr, dass du das nicht ändern kannst.

 Und Angler mit anderen interessen und Ansichten als Deine dann noch zu beleidigen, ist ja nun unterstes Niveau...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Papierchen zeigt nur in Verbindung mit Marke, dass Du bezahlt hast beim DAFV..



Jupp, genau so, den Eintrag darin für den Sportfischerpass erkennt auch in SH keine Behörde an, da ist immer die Originalurkunde erforderlich.

Und mit der Gemeinnützigkeit hat das auch nichts zu tun, denn nach wie vor hat jeder freien Zugang zu den Vereinen und damit zum DAFV und den Vergünstigungen. Gefährdet die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht, haben wir hier in SH beim Finanzamt geklärt, ist genau so, wie bei begrenzten Mitgliedszahlen.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem ist das keine "Urkunde" wie von Behörden, sondern schicht ein selbst entworfenes Teilchen eines Vereines (Verband ist ja nix anderes); da ist nix mit offizieller Urkunde...



Doch, doch, das ist eine Urkunde! Letztlich ist jedes unterzeichnete Schriftstück, welches eine Gedankenerklärung enthält und unterschrieben ist eine Urkunde.  Nicht nur Behörden, sondern auch Private können daher Urkunden erstellen. Klassiker ist der schriftliche Kaufvertrag oder das eigenhändige Testament. Für die Vornahme bestimmter Rechtsakte bedarf es allerdings der Vorlage öffentlich errichteter Urkunden.
Das ändert aber Nichts daran, dass der Sportfischerpaß eine vom Verein ausgestellte Urkunde ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*

eben, die man nicht verwechseln sollte mit richtigen,  offiziellen Urkunden von Behörden, die offiziell was bestätigen (Führerschein, etc.)  - und sie bestätigt aber eben im Falle DAFV NICHT z. B. das Ablegen der Prüfung.

Nur, in Verbindung mit Märkchen, dass man fürs laufende Jahr beim DAFV bezahlt hat..

Quasi ne Quittung, mehr nicht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Soweit dort eingetragen ist, dass man die Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt hat, ist er als Nachweis hierfür geeignet, z.B. wenn man diese verloren/verlegt hat.



Geignet ja aber(zumindest "hier") auch nur auf Kulanzbasis.

Eine KANN anerkannt werden Auslegung

Lt.hiesiger Behörde,ist der Pass kein offizielles Dokument sondern eher als Verbandsintere "Betriebserlausbnis" zu sehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Sportfischer-Paß*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar! Sind sicherlich Unmengen an Anglern, die das machen!



Habe ich ja nie gesagt, selbst wenn ein einziger das macht ist es für diesen einzigen Angler ein Gewinn.



> Immerhin ist der Pass eine Urkunde.
> Soweit dort eingetragen ist, dass man die Sportfischereiprüfung abgelegt hat, ist er als Nachweis hierfür geeignet, z.B. wenn man diese verloren/verlegt hat.


 Ja, eine Urkunde, die Gültigkeit eigens für ihre Zwecke innerhalb des Verbandes hat, nicht gegenüber von Behörden, zumindest nicht pauschal. Ob den Eintrag tatsächlich Behörden anerkennen, erschließt sich mir nicht, kann ich mir allerdings nicht so recht vorstellen, wei diese eigentlich eines offiziellen Amtssiegels bedürfen und keines selbstgefertigtem Stempels, den man bei jeden Stempelhersteller bestellen kann.



> Btw: Sicherheitshalber sollte man von dieser aber eh eine beglaubigte Kopie vorrätig haben. Die Beglaubigung einer entsprechenden Kopie nimmt die Kommune (Stadt/Landkreis/Gemeinde) gegen einen ganz kleinen Obulus vor.


 Reicht zumindest in SH nicht, da ist im Fischereigesetz geregelt, dass man bei Verlust eine Ersatzbescheinigung ausstellen lassen muss, von der Stelle, die das Original mal ausgestellt hat.


----------

